# ffmpeg: symbol lookup error



## web4free (24. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab folgendes Problem seit ein paar Tagen mit ffmpeg und komme nicht so recht weiter damit.

Bei uns werden Videos auf der Seite hochgeladen und gleich in FLV-Dateien konvertiert.
Der Aufruf im PHP-Script lautet hierzu

```
exec("ffmpeg -i /uploadverzeichnis/video.wmv -t 0.001 -ss 5 -vframes 1 -f mjpeg -s 124x94 /videoverzeichnis/thumb.jpg > /videoverzeichnis/inhalt.txt 2>&1");
exec("ffmpeg -i /uploadverzeichnis/video.wmv -r 25 -ab 32 -ar 11025 -acodec mp3 -s 320x240 -sameq -f flv /videoverzeichnis/film.flv > /videoverzeichnis/inhalt.txt 2>&1");
```
Aus der inhalt.txt hole ich mir dann alle relevanten Videoinformationen heraus die ich dann noch für die DB benötige.
Soweit ist das um einiges ressourcenschonender als ffmpeg-php zu nutzen und das Ergebnis ist das selbe.

Wie gesagt bis vor ein paar Tagen alles super schnell und ohne Probleme.
Jetzt generiert er mir weder Bild noch FLV und schreibt mir ins txt

```
ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavformat.so.50: undefined symbol: mpa_decode_header
```
Leider ist bei dieser Fehlermeldung Google nicht gerade mein Freund.

Und jetzt kommt der Oberhammer:
Wenn ich das ganze direkt auf der Konsole mache (Rootserver und Rootrechte vorhanden), funktioniert das ganze ohne den geringsten Murrer.

System ist ein Linux 10.1 soweit ich weiß und PHP 5.1.2

Ich hoffe es weiß jemand Rat!
Vielen Dank und noch schöne Feiertage!


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (24. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht hat der Webnutzer (meist wwwrun oder www ) nicht ausreichend Rechte? 

Weil der www Acc sollte ja keine Root Rechte haben bzw net die selben Funktionen? 

Notfalls musst du halt den User wechseln oder dir die notwendigen Rechte zum www zufügen?


----------



## web4free (24. Dezember 2007)

Naja an den Rechten wurde nix verändert und bisher hats auch funktioniert!
Ich bekomm da langsam die Kriese wegen dieser Sache, weil dadurch ja der ganze Videoupload zum Erliegen gekommen ist 

Ausserdem glaub ich braucht ffmpeg keinen speziellen User und die Fehlermeldung die er Ausgiebt würde dann ja anderst lauten.


----------



## andy72 (25. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

die fehlermeldung
ffmpeg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libavformat.so.50: undefined symbol: mpa_decode_header
besagt, dass eine zugehörige dynamische Bibliothek (wie im Windows eine DLL) nicht gefunden werden konnte oder eine Funktion,die in dieser Bibliothek enthalten sein sollte nicht (mehr) da ist.
Abhilfe: Nachsehen, ob die Pfade zu ffmpeg sowie deren Paketabhängigkeiten stimmen,
evtl. ist der Pfad /usr/local/lib nicht in der Config vom www-user,wenn dort Bibliotheken vorhanden sind.

MfG
Andy


----------



## web4free (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

danke erstmals für die Antwort.
Ich werde aber heute nimmer dazukommen mir das anzusehen.
Ich finds halt nur komisch, dass es auf der Konsole problemlos funktioniert und über den exec(); Befehl auf einmal gar nicht funktioniert.
Aber gut ich bin auch nicht so der Unix-Profi und muß schon froh sein, wenn ich einige Sachen selbst machen kann unter Linux :-(


----------

